# One flame, two flame, flat flame oh my.



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok so I try to research every step I make in purchases and plan everything out way in advanced. It has been years since I was in the game and lighters have changed so much. You have one to 4 flames and even flat flames for torch lighters. It is quite overwhelming now. I am looking at Xikar brand as I had good results in the past with them. Some I am looking at are the HP4, Verano flat, Trezo, and hp3. I can only smoke outside and smoke 46 gauge and up usually. So whats this newfangled flat flame?

So what do you use? What experience can you pass on that I should listen to?

*
*


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

I only use Xikar lighters and I have them ALL...literally. I find the Verano Flat to be a little under powered for anything other than touch ups. The HP4 is ok, but pretty standard for a quad jet, which is to say....great for 52+ ring gauges but waaaay over powered for sub 50 gauge sticks. My latest go to lighter has been the Tactical triple inline. The most versatile lighter in their lineup IMO. I use Allume double jets for my cigarettes and a Flash or Verano for touch ups. The HP3 runs the same inline as the tactical and seems to hold more fuel. The Volta is my patio lighter but as a quad flame it suffers the same drawbacks as previously stated and I still keep an Allume single or the Exec around for touch ups.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> I only use Xikar lighters and I have them ALL...literally. I find the Verano Flat to be a little under powered for anything other than touch ups. The HP4 is ok, but pretty standard for a quad jet, which is to say....great for 52+ ring gauges but waaaay over powered for sub 50 gauge sticks. My latest go to lighter has been the Tactical triple inline. The most versatile lighter in their lineup IMO. I use Allume double jets for my cigarettes and a Flash or Verano for touch ups. The HP3 runs the same inline as the tactical and seems to hold more fuel. The Volta is my patio lighter but as a quad flame it suffers the same drawbacks as previously stated and I still keep an Allume single or the Exec around for touch ups.
> 
> Hope that helps.


So how does the trezo compare to the hp3?


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Trezo is like the quad flame only in a triangle and a little much for sticks under 46 gauge much harder to pinpoint. The HP3 is an inline triple, which is really like a high powered Verano flat flame. It’s great for pinpoint as well as large ring gauge sticks.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

First let me say you doing the right thing by asking questions and researching every step. No one here has ever given me bad information and 99.9% of all my cigar knowledge came from this forum. The moderators here are very knowledgeable and we have some cigar aficionados with 30+ years of experience so when they speak their on point. Compared to any of them I’m still a NOOB...

Here is the cigar lighters that I use, Vertigo triple flame and Xikar single flame. These are the best for me, the price is cheap, Vertigos charcoal or clear $8-$10 each. Mine has been good for a minimum two years, first light every time, never an issue. The Xikar I bought on sale and it was like $14, wish I would have bought two, great for touch ups. if I remember correctly, regular price maybe $45 or so. 

I have an IM Corona Old Boy for pipes, a great soft flame, good for cigars as well but prefer a torch for cigars. The IM will not work well in the wind.

Most important of all is the fuel used. Her is what I use, the Vertigos and fuel can be purchased from Amazon.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Everyone can throw out tons of suggestions.. The biggest thing is finding a lighter you like and adapting with it. There are so many choices it's crazy. Xikar is one of the best brands, they're not usually SUPER expensive, and can be a down right steal if caught on sales or discounts or as freebies with purchases when already interested in another product or cigar pairing. From what I've been reading lately, they are still very good on replacement or repair of pieces that break no matter the reason or age of the item.



Any lighter will work if you can adjust your technique to fit the flame produced. I always enjoyed using a soft flame, and eventually settled in on the Xikar EX. It takes a bit longer to get a cigar lit with a soft flame, but you don't put any where near the direct heat on it either. High powered torches can really scorch a foot up if you're not familiar with lighting. I've never preferred anything over a dual flame torch, and would settle on a high quality single flame if it was a choice between the two options. Though I do tend to run towards smaller ring gauges, so triple and quad flames are overkill.


----------



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Trezo is like the quad flame only in a triangle and a little much for sticks under 46 gauge much harder to pinpoint. The HP3 is an inline triple, which is really like a high powered Verano flat flame. It's great for pinpoint as well as large ring gauge sticks.


The trezo is online but the outer two angle in a bit. Is this the same as the hp3?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd recommend the Allume Double for you. I prefer single-flame torches myself, but I understand if you want a little more firepower (not good to overdo it though), and I do use an Allume Double on larger RG's sometimes.

While the flame type/count certainly matters, of equal consideration for me is the style of actuator button. I don't like burning my fingers, so top buttons are generally out. Slides usually hurt my hands, having to push down to light and at the same time push in and squeeze to keep it from slipping. I'm also not a fan of articulated tops - just more to go wrong. The ultimate choice for me is a side actuator like the Allumes. Easy to keep lit, and keeps the fingers away from the flame, and the cover is a simple integrated plate that slides out of the way when lit. The Allume Single, BTW, is essentially a copy of the S.T. Dupont Maxijet wearing a different overcoat; and IMO the Maxijet is the finest torch lighter made.


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry, I’ll have to suggest staying away from all things Xikar. My wife bought me a monogrammed Trezo in gold Christmas of 2013. It was sent back to Xikar almost yearly for sticking check valves, misaligned rubber seals, and leaking around the burner feed tubes. Each time I had to wait a month for them to essentially exchange my cover to a new lighter body. Two years ago that became an issue as the gold had been discontinued so they replaced the gold with a monogrammed gun metal. Within the past two years my local B&M has exchanged the cover on two other lighter bodies. 

In the past year Xikar has been bought out by Quality (oxymoron) and discontinued the practice of allowing the B&M to exchange any product on the spot for return by the B&M. It is now solely on the customer to deal with Xikar and wait for replacement. Return shipping and insurance is on the customer. 

Additionally you can see how the gunmetal coating has completely flaked off the lighter in a side by side comparison with the cutter which was purchased at the same time the lighter was replaced. 

Any Xikar product is now a strong no from me as well as a few of the B&M’s I patronize.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

tarheel7734 said:


> The trezo is online but the outer two angle in a bit. Is this the same as the hp3?


You're right...my bad. Had to go through my drawer again to double check. I was thinking of the Pulsar being a triangle. So, yes, that is the same configuration as the HP3. I haven't used either the Pulsar or Trezo in quite some time. The reason I put most the older Xikar's away is because most of the new ones have very intuitive fuel windows that keep me from finding myself on the road somewhere all cut and ready to toast when all of a sudden...sputter, sputter...dead...and I'm left with either a half lit stick or no joy at all. Of the new breed of windowed lighters my HP3 got the most use until I picked up the Tactical. They are essentially the same lighter but the Tactical has a removable pocket clip which I use.


----------



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> tarheel7734 said:
> 
> 
> > The trezo is online but the outer two angle in a bit. Is this the same as the hp3?
> ...


Awesome thanks. I am looking at the hp3 now pretty strongly. Still doing research though. Looking at other brand options too, but a long time ago I had really bad experience with calibri.


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

I've had a hp4 for quite awile and recently got a tactical...if u want a nice flat flame that'll light ur smoke in no time the tactical can't be beat imo....I love it haven't used anything else since


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Madderduro said:


> I've had a hp4 for quite awile and recently got a tactical...if u want a nice flat flame that'll light ur smoke in no time the tactical can't be beat imo....I love it haven't used anything else since


Bingo. That's 2 votes for a Tactical. Lol And they look cool too. Lol

Honestly, that pocket clip is the real winner on the Tactical. No more fishing around in my pockets for my lighter while I'm out. It's tucked neatly next to my EDC knife right where I want it. I'm so enthralled with the damn thing that I've taken to lighting my cigarettes with it too now.


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

P.S. while you’re on the hunt for things...check out that XO cutter they make. Can’t be beat. My other cutters now sit in a drawer because of that beast.


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

curmudgeonista said:


> I'd recommend the Allume Double for you. I prefer single-flame torches myself, but I understand if you want a little more firepower (not good to overdo it though), and I do use an Allume Double on larger RG's sometimes.
> 
> While the flame type/count certainly matters, of equal consideration for me is the style of actuator button. I don't like burning my fingers, so top buttons are generally out. Slides usually hurt my hands, having to push down to light and at the same time push in and squeeze to keep it from slipping. I'm also not a fan of articulated tops - just more to go wrong. The ultimate choice for me is a side actuator like the Allumes. Easy to keep lit, and keeps the fingers away from the flame, and the cover is a simple integrated plate that slides out of the way when lit. The Allume Single, BTW, is essentially a copy of the S.T. Dupont Maxijet wearing a different overcoat; and IMO the Maxijet is the finest torch lighter made.


I agree on the maxijet I loved it until the spark got messed up the minijet is just as good just a smaller version


----------



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well the evil site had a hp3 that I won for 60.00 Ik everyone is all about the tactical, but I dont smoke enough to take the lighter with me all the time.


----------

